# Apple and walnut



## Corjack (Sep 30, 2014)

First Apple handle. Looks nice to me.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice, rustic looking . What is that around the top portion of the handle?


----------



## Corjack (Sep 30, 2014)

Walnut, birchbark, and red/black spacer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

